# Got my new Yak



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I got my new Hobie outback today. They said they would be delivering it on Monday and I wanted it today so I just went and picked it up myself. This thing looks huge compared to my Tarpon 100. I am in the process of rigging it up now.


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

What a GREAT yak! What type of water are you going to use it on? Did you get it locally? I hope you post some pics of it rigged up! Congrats again on a fine yak.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Sweeet! Details! How long is it, where did you get it from.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I got it from austinkayak.com. I ordered it on Wednesday and got it on Friday. It is 12'1" and is a little long to fit in the bed of my truck unless I put a red safety flag on it. I guess I will have to use my firewood trailer to haul it. The Outback will be my lake Yak and the Tarpon 100 will be my river Yak and for friends to use. I am waiting on my rod holders and fish finder mount to come in before I can fishing my rigging. They will be in later next week.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Get a bed extender that goes into your reese hitch. You still need a red flag, but it will support it much better.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

KiethOH,
Congradulations on the new kayak! 

I'll look foreward to seeing you on Kiser Lake, this year. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Great looking boat! That thing is going to be the King of Kiser! There will be no keeping up with you in my coosa thats for sure!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, man. That's a kickass looking boat. I just did the search on it and checked it out. That thing is awesome!!! Hobie has always made good boats...and you can see those years of refined engineering in alot of the detail stuff.
VERY sweet deal


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

A few updates, Added a battery in the rear hatch that is waterproof.It has a lid that is now shown.It makes it easy to charge and is out of the way. I also added a trolly line and a measuring board that is attached by a bungee cord so I don't loose it.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, yeah that's a big time beauty of a boat. Always liked Hobbies!!!!

Nice mod with the battery. 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Can't wait to get a kayak like this.
I just need to get a job first, lol.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Great looking yak!


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

JSykes3 said:


> Can't wait to get a kayak like this.
> I just need to get a job first, lol.


Well I sold one of my cars so I could get it and have room in my garage for it.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

KeithOH said:


> Well I sold one of my cars so I could get it and have room in my garage for it.


So now you can peddle it to work and sell your other car. Nothin' like a shiney new yak! Have a great season, Keith --Tim...............................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Keith, take caution when charging that battery. I'd recommend taking it out of the hull to charge it (I know a pain in the arse) OR ventilate the hull while it's on a charger. Hydrogen gas discharges while charging the battery. 

We'd hate to see your Hobie become the Hindenberg of Kiser lake. 

Sorry, couldn't help myself there!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice looking paddle craft ya got there Keith.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, I should have it finished by next weekend if all my parts come in.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

KeithOH,
I admire you...a man with his priorities straight! Selling a car to purchase a kayak. 
I guess if you sell a car, you have to replace the space with a kayak. Makes sense to me! 

Bowhunter57


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Bowhunter57 said:


> KeithOH,
> I admire you...a man with his priorities straight! Selling a car to purchase a kayak.
> I guess if you sell a car, you have to replace the space with a kayak. Makes sense to me!
> 
> Bowhunter57


And what a great wife I have. I called her at work after ordering it and told her how much it was. She said that ain't to bad.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

KeithOH said:


> And what a great wife I have. I called her at work after ordering it and told her how much it was. She said that ain't to bad.


Now that's a wife. Better hold on to her. 

Nice looking boat you have there. It appears to have all kinds of nice features built in!


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Two late nights of working on it after work and I am finished.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking forward to your experience with your fish finder. I've been reading reviews and find them less than helpful. Looks great!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

That looks like a very nice setup. I should be getting my rod holders tomorrow. Anxious to get them installed.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I was in Outdoor Source today and saw the new Mirage. MAN, that's a sweet boat. Very interested in how you like it.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

The kayak has been awesome so far other than it weights a ton. But that has been no issue since I have been using my trailer for it. It is VERY stable. I can stand and pee out of it.  Did you need to know that? I can easily toll into the wind with little to no effort. I have it set up so I can reach everything while still peddling. The center hatch holds my anchor, trolling lures and my lunch. Rear hatch is for the battery. And the front hatch is still free space. I can easily get into the front hatch with no worries about tipping. And my paddle works great for USMC_Galloway kayak since it is much longer.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I did not get to ride in it but I can tell you that being out Saturday with him in this boat if really made me respect how the drive system on the Hobie can broaden your amount of fishable water, and add to the days on open water you can fish. 

I was out in the coosa, "granted not an open water boat" but even in the low postition I was gettin my arse kicked all the way across the lake. It I hadnt said I was already going the day before, I wouldnt of left the house with the winds like they were. The Hobie though really did do circles around me. If he wanted to go ask guys on the back 100 yrds or so away how they were doing, a couple kicks of his legs and he was off into the wind easily 3 mph " which is fast with no wind on your avg. sot paddle yak" . Then he would just show up right next to me as I am killing myself going into the wind trolling. 

If you skipped all of that and are just skimming posts, summed up , if you are an open water yaker, spend the money on a Hobie. Its amazing in all aspects except for weight! I got to help load the beast it a beast it is! He really could just stand up walk to the front of the boat " in the 15-20 mph wind" open the front hatch, stand up piss as needed, its just so stable. 

With that said, it is no river boat. Even if you went without the drive sytem on a river float, its just to big, and has to big of a keel" which helps with the open water performance".


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Also, found a 07' revo 13 for 1000 that might be an awesome buy if I can snag it on my trip to NC.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Also, found a 07' revo 13 for 1000 that might be an awesome buy if I can snag it on my trip to NC.



Just a little info on the drive in the Hobie's. In 2010 they updated the drive unit to quick release latches. Just making it easier to put in and take out. In 2012 they made the unit fit tighter for when you are really pushing hard to go fast. For $1,000 I think you need a 3rd kayak. The revo is not NEAR at stable as the outback and you also don't have all the side room to mount your goods. But it will be about .5 mph faster.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

KeithOH said:


> The kayak has been awesome so far other than it weights a ton.



That an issue with my Cuda. It weighs 73# empty and at 14'3" long is hard for me to handle getting on and off the truck rack by myself. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Well I took it out to Loramie today with the wife. All I got was :S. Not even a bite. Guys jigging the brush where catching a few but that is all I seen. I was hunting for saugeye and never seen the first big fish on the fish finder. I found many stumps, brush, tree branches, but no marks that I was looking for. Where in the heck are they hiding?


----------



## stilesp (Apr 8, 2004)

Guys I have a Hobie Outback that I might be putting up for sale soon. I think it is an 08 it was the first year after they reinforced the drive area. Fishfinder installed and downsouth rod holders. I haven't thought about a price exactly yet but anyone interested? I've literally used it less than a dozen times and it's time for it to go I guess.


----------

